# Effects of running a 25HP carb on 35HP motor? '77 Evinrude



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Should be ok on the lean issue as the Venturi in the 25 carb is also smaller than the 35 carb so less air along with less fuel. The larger orifice will just make it run puke’y rich and waste fuel. It should run ok, set timing to 25 spec if different. Might have a little more umph than same vintage 25 if the reed stops and tuner are different between the two. You might find a 35 carb on ebay if you look.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

I looked on Ebay last night, nothing that I can find right now but I plan to keep an eye out. As I learn more about parts interchange on these motors, that will help. I don't know what years will work with each other. Thanks for the help!


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Found a '78 35HP carb, comes with the air silencer, electric choke solenoid, fuel pump and all the linkages, etc intact.


----------

